# this is NOT a test...



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I put this here because it has such broad implications, I urge EVERYBODY ON THE FORUM TO TELL EVERYBODY THEY KNOW ABOUT THIS, not just tell them, but educate them -- convince them to call AND write their congress(wo)men This IS the single largest STEALTH assault on the 'American' way of life and it is being disguised as 'protection for our children'.

http://dailycaller.com/2012/04/25/r...ry-about-labor-dept-rule-banning-farm-chores/



> A proposal from the Obama administration to prevent children from doing farm chores has drawn plenty of criticism from rural-district members of Congress. But now it's attracting barbs from farm kids themselves.
> 
> The Department of Labor is poised to put the finishing touches on a rule that would apply child-labor laws to children working on family farms, prohibiting them from performing a list of jobs on their own families' land.
> 
> ...


I am SO angry, if it were possible to HATE somebody to death... I think I would have done so. I fear that this, more than anything else proposed, could be an initiator to another War of Secession.


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree and this is just one more example why the governments overreaching is never good. Sure the bills was probably done with good intentions (rolling my eyes) but the consequences (which are clear) far out way any benefit such a bill aims to address. 

I swear with a government like this who needs enemies?


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> I put this here because it has such broad implications, I urge EVERYBODY ON THE FORUM TO TELL EVERYBODY THEY KNOW ABOUT THIS, not just tell them, but educate them -- convince them to call AND write their congress(wo)men This IS the single largest STEALTH assault on the 'American' way of life and it is being disguised as 'protection for our children'.
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2012/04/25/rural-kids-parents-angry-about-labor-dept-rule-banning-farm-chores/
> 
> I am SO angry, if it were possible to HATE somebody to death... I think I would have done so. I fear that this, more than anything else proposed, could be an initiator to another War of Secession.


Really? I'm definitely not defending it or in any way saying that it is okay, but do you really think that there are enough farmers to start a "war of secession"? I'm not trying to be a [email protected]$$.... I honestly don't know much about the current status of the farming industry in this country. It just seems like a rather small thing to kick off a move to secede.

Honestly, it seems to me that this is another pro-immigration measure: "if my kids can't help, I'll need some cheap labor... hey, I'll hire some of these quasi-legal Mexicans!"


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Von Helman said:


> ... I swear with a government like this who needs enemies?


Now that's a profound statement!!!


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Turtle said:


> Really? I'm definitely not defending it or in any way saying that it is okay, but do you really think that there are enough farmers to start a "war of secession"? I'm not trying to be a [email protected]$$.... I honestly don't know much about the current status of the farming industry in this country. It just seems like a rather small thing to kick off a move to secede.
> 
> Honestly, it seems to me that this is another pro-immigration measure: "if my kids can't help, I'll need some cheap labor... hey, I'll hire some of these quasi-legal Mexicans!"


We need to understand where this goes. Imagine not being able to tell your kid to take out the trash, wash dishes, make his bed or clean his room. Where does it stop? If this goes through there will be no imitations on government power.

The other thing is that most of those farm kids are the best in the nation. They know what work is and take pride in being producers rather than users. They have a firmer grip on reality than 99% of those raised in the cities. Most of that comes from participating in the family's livelyhood. This is just an atttempt to make more sheeple raised by the government nanny state. Contemptible is the best word I can use to describe it and it doesn't begin to do justice to what's being attempted.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Hard to relate here, all the land that was farmed when I was a kid is now tracht housing. The horse farm across the street from the highschool where us kids would settle our differences after school is now a big condo project. I do think kids should be aloud to do farm work especially on their own property. What's wrong with tassleing corn? It's good, honnest hard work that builds character in a young adult.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Write your legislation Reps.


> Thune and his Senate colleague
> Jerry Moran (R-Kan.) have introduced the Preserving America's
> Family Farms Act (S. 2221) to block
> DOL from implementing regulations that, as originally proposed,
> ...


http://www.fb.org/assets/files/fbn/current_issue.pdf


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I have Fox News on now as I am typing and they just had a spot on that farm bill. I worked on a farm as a teenager and that "Old German Farmer" I worked for is responsible for much of what I know about plant and animal care today. It was hard work, sometimes dangerous(to a degree) and very rewarding. 

I think that not only was this a good experience but that all kids should spend some time doing that kind of work, it will teach them the value of hard work and would give them an appreciation for what goes into their mouths at meal time.

If this goes into law, that well could be the final nail in the coffin of the "Family Owned Farms" in this country(U.S.A.).


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I definitely grasp the implications in regard to the limitations it would place on farmers, and certainly agree that it is absurd. My question is really a matter of numbers, I suppose: are there really enough farmers left in America that they could make a difference if they banded together? My understanding was that much of modern farming has become automated and/or machine-driven, limiting the number of humans involved in the operation.


----------



## geoffreys7 (Jan 11, 2011)

A reporter on FOX news said basically you teenage son couldn't mow your lawn with a tractor mower! :nuts:


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

No matter how automated agriculture is there are still small chores that need to be taken care of by hand, not all food is grown on monsanto powerd factory farms either. Most farm/ranch kids are profiecient equipment operators by the age of 12 or 14. I know that my son would really be pi$$ed if the big bad know it all liberal government told him he could not look after his cattle or horses. Of course we live in Canada and Currently don't have a libeeral government making mega stupid decisions. 

The only thing that this will create is A. more criminals ie kids still doing chores. or and the moron classes goal as I see it B. more useless people to go on social assistance and vote for the Moron Obama and his ilk. And if the bill doesn't pass he will just issue an executive order.

best to change the last line in your national anthem to "the land of executive orders" :nuts:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Turtle said:


> I definitely grasp the implications in regard to the limitations it would place on farmers, and certainly agree that it is absurd. My question is really a matter of numbers, I suppose: are there really enough farmers left in America that they could make a difference if they banded together? My understanding was that much of modern farming has become automated and/or machine-driven, limiting the number of humans involved in the operation.


You are thinking to big, Turtle ... Most folks would not even count my little 40 acre farm, a true farm but it would touch us on more than a few levels.

I called my folks in DC, then I called my Governor and made the round in his office. (and pretty much told them I want to the state of Va. to back their country kids.

To outlaw kids from going to a cow/goat market or a horse sale is right down ... :rant: (and that was just part of it ...) Would this outlaw having my grandkids help pick peas out of the garden?

On a side note: Webbs office told me they had more than a few calls on it this morning.


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

I dot not agree with the replacing 4-H training with gubermint training, but I do agree with the tobacco regulations. As for kids on farms, did anyone read the proposal located at http://www.dol.gov/opa/media/press/whd/WHD20111250.htm?
At the bottom it very plainly says


> The FLSA also provides a complete exemption for youths employed on farms owned by their parents.


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

> The FLSA also provides a complete exemption for youths employed on farms owned by their parents.


And the loophole here is that most small farms are not technically nor legally owned by the parents, they are owned by the banks. Therefore the liability will probably say that anyone who has a farm under mortgage must comply with these laws. You know like having a new car and being required to have full coverage insurance if you have a car loan so the lender is protected.

this little line I quoted above is just to calm the fears of the people who say.."Oh good we are exempt then since we own the farm" but they are not seeing the fine print of the bill.

I am only speculating on this loophole based on what the government and law makers have done in the past because with those politicians you have to consider every angle of their trickery.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Von Helman said:


> And the loophole here is that most small farms are not technically nor legally owned by the parents, they are owned by the banks. Therefore the liability will probably say that anyone who has a farm under mortgage must comply with these laws. You know like having a new car and being required to have full coverage insurance if you have a car loan so the lender is protected.
> 
> this little line I quoted above is just to calm the fears of the people who say.."Oh good we are exempt then since we own the farm" but they are not seeing the fine print of the bill.
> 
> I am only speculating on this loophole based on what the government and law makers have done in the past because with those politicians you have to consider every angle of their trickery.


you beat me to the counter-argument... that is EXACTLY how the legal language will be interpreted and then *exploited*

how many people will just give up because they can't afford or find an attorney to fight injustice :dunno:


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't like the way the proposed regulation is worded. I understand not wanting kids to be hurt by a grain elevator or combine but that's the responsibility of the parents. 
4H is a great organization. Will have my son in it soon.
I wonder how the factory farms are responding to this.


----------



## RadMom1 (Apr 25, 2012)

If it wasn't for 4H and my grandparents I couldn't flip a capsized canoe, shot a bow, swim, can my own food, or even know some plants to eat in the wild. Government gotta back off . We tilled and grew and put hard work into everything. See too many people so lazy I don't know how the breath on their own, much less dress theirselves.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

I am in complete agreement with MMM and everyone else that has said that this is far more reaching that just the impact it would have on farm families. 

IMO the implications of this BS law are so far reaching that as was said, we won't even be able to get one of our kiddos or grandkiddos to mow the yard unless he/she is at least 18. This borders on the most absurd thing that they have thrown our way yet.

I realize that the number of farm families in this Country have been on the decline, and their numbers probably aren't great enough to make a difference, however any sane rational person that has an iota of common sense should be able to see where this could and probably would lead and should be as outraged with this CRAP as I am.

I spent many a day working on farms and ranches and it did absolutely nothing to hurt me, instead it instilled a work ethic, values, and a code of conduct that has remained with me all through my adult life. 

Honest child labor laws that prevent children from being taken advantage of or abused are great, but this is not one of those laws. 

Damn people whats next? Are we going to be told when we can eat, go to the bathroom, how much water we can use a day, when we can sleep, or anything else that they can think of that would and could make sheeple out of us.? Is this 1984 comming true?

I know that last paragraph may sound absurd to some, but so is this idiot assed law that they are trying to ram down our throats.

Where will all of this CRAP stop?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Many family farms be run under a business name now, so they would be affected by this here insanity. Time fer the goobernuts ta back off farmin America. They wanna help? Leave em the heck alone!


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm hoping that the FAA (Future Farmers of America) chimes in with some comments about kids working around a farm. We NEED these kids to produce the future farmers that will continue feeding this large country. 

Also, here in New England, kids work on local farms all the time. We do have a large dairy farms and also huge cigar tobacco leaf growers here in Connecticut (btw their operations are NOTHING like cigarette tobacco farms. Each leaf cost many dollars and it's a very delicate business), and the kids make good money working hard during the summer months. The do it to earn bucks and are not forced labor. For the gubmint to all of a sudden deny them that work will eliminate their ability to earn a few bucks. Would they be better off sitting at home playing video games? 

With all of the current pressures facing this adminstration, why oh why would they feel the need to attack what is one of the most basic ecomonies in this country; the family farms. I also wonder how the Amish or Mennonites feel about this bill. I didn't see an exemption in there for them. The won't be any exemptions. It's a smoke screen. 

Rome


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

oldvet said:


> Damn people whats next? Are we going to be told when we can eat, go to the bathroom, how much water we can use a day, when we can sleep, or anything else that they can think of that would and could make sheeple out of us.? Is this 1984 comming true?


What do you mean those things are next, they're already here..

When we can eat (& what we can eat) is under the new Health Bill Act,

The bathroom in public places is being restricted and in your home in some places you are restricted to the number of times you can flush. (Or to the amount of water you can flush)

As for how much water you can use per day, those restriction are already in use just ask a few Texans with the various level water restrictions.

8 hours of sleep is also recommended but I haven't yet seen when you are to begin that 8 hours of sleep.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Asatrur said:


> I dot not agree with the replacing 4-H training with gubermint training, but I do agree with the tobacco regulations. As for kids on farms, did anyone read the proposal located at http://www.dol.gov/opa/media/press/whd/WHD20111250.htm?
> At the bottom it very plainly says


I think the key word would be "employed" ... We have had laws on the books for a number of years now about "kids" between 16 to 18 can only work xx amount of hours per week.

Also "kids" can only do some jobs but not others. (this can be a good thing or a bad thing)

Point being ...I went to work at my first real job just before I turned 16. My son on the other hand (20 odd years later) was turned down for job after job, because of his age. It was not till he was turning 18 that he found his first real job.

The 4H and the FFA stuff ... are crap. It is starting to look like the gobbermint wants the kids on the plan early ... Sit in the house and play video games or watch the tube ... mind going to mush.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

::: putting on my tinfoil hat :::

Who started this? Perhaps agribusiness? (I'm guessing)

Why? Well, if family farms can't have their kids work then it means they have to hire outside help. They either go broke trying to do so or simply can't afford to in the first place... both resulting in.... wait for it.... having to sell the farm. In steps agribusiness to buy them out further eliminating the small farmers and consolidating (and adulterating) our food supply in the hands of a select few.

::tinfoil hat off:::

Just saying... Why else would they "need" to pass something like this?


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

CulexPipiens said:


> ::: putting on my tinfoil hat :::
> 
> Who started this? Perhaps agribusiness? (I'm guessing)
> 
> ...


Perhaps it is because I haven't yet finished my first cup of coffee today, or maybe the synapses are just having a "bad neuron day"... but I can't think of any practical reason to push this other than the aforementioned agri-business.

My first line of thought was that some sort of children's advocacy group was bitching and moaning about things which they do not understand, but I can't imagine them having enough political power (read: money) to push something this big.

The only other possibility (and you guys know how much I hate to jump in to conspiracy theories) is that it is the first step in nationalizing food production. If too many farms go under because they can't afford to hire workers to replace kids doing menial chores, it would do two things: 1) further destabilize the financial situation with the banks, and 2) make it easy for the government to step in with the same logic as GM and take over a ton of farms.

Whichever proves to be true, there is no way that this can be a good thing.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I just read a DEPRESSING statistic... the average age for a 'farmer' in the U.S.A. is... FIFTY!


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Another possible reason the current administration is pushing this. If we lower the work ethic of the coming generation. They will be more likley to be content to take handouts from the government.


----------



## Autumnvicky (Mar 30, 2012)

Prehaps trying to start a few new food-producing farms would help a little. Preppers like being self-suffient anyway, a farm is a step towards that. Good for the world, good for us.


----------



## ms_a2gwus (Feb 27, 2012)

Turtle said:


> ...Honestly, it seems to me that this is another pro-immigration measure: "if my kids can't help, I'll need some cheap labor... hey, I'll hire some of these quasi-legal Mexicans!"





CulexPipiens said:


> ...Who started this? Perhaps agribusiness? (I'm guessing)
> 
> Why? Well, if family farms can't have their kids work then it means they have to hire outside help. They either go broke trying to do so or simply can't afford to in the first place... both resulting in.... wait for it.... having to sell the farm. In steps agribusiness to buy them out further eliminating the small farmers and consolidating (and adulterating) our food supply in the hands of a select few...


My gut feeling is that these two comments are both right-on. It's an election year and that means all efforts are out to glean the votes and campaign funding from whatever groups are receptive, i.e. illegal immigrant supporters, illegal immigrant votes, Monsanto and their ilk.


----------



## Autumnvicky (Mar 30, 2012)

Turtle said:


> Honestly, it seems to me that this is another pro-immigration measure: "if my kids can't help, I'll need some cheap labor... hey, I'll hire some of these quasi-legal Mexicans!"


Speaking of pro-immigration, leaving Michigan for Ontario, Canada is starting the sound better than sitting here waiting for government to take my freedoms away any further.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> I just read a DEPRESSING statistic... the average age for a 'farmer' in the U.S.A. is... FIFTY!


I heard that the average age of farmers in the US was 58.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

*Brothers and sisters, IT'S ALWAYS FOR THE CHILDREN!be it gun control,mindless infrastructure trash or this.ALL BROUGHT TO YOU BY THE RETARDS WHO WANT TO FEDERALLY FUND ABORTION CLINICS!*

Hipocracy should cause cancer.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

So one step leads to another and I suppose my grandkids (my kids are all over 18!) won't be able to help me pick peas and strawberries next?

Over-legislation needs to stop. This is ridiciulous.

Magus, one of our state supreme court candidates actually filed a lawsuit against the state of Montana a couple years ago "on behalf of the future children of our state" and their rights to clean water, air, etc. It got tossed out, thankfully.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Sh1t elects Sh1t to lead it.I'm no right to lifer but $^%%&^%$$$##^$u6784!!! at the stupid motherless bags of excrement running this country!If I believed in god,I'd pray for the bomb/zombie holocaust/super flu/what the hell ever.this country's government is a cancerous agonized thing and needs to die.most of its citizens do too.WE HAVE BECOME ROME IN THE FINAL TEN YEARS!anybody but me see that?you must.you're here.

Once.I pledged my life to this nation.right or wrong.my nation is dead and has been some time now.I'm over it.I don't know where the F**k I'm at now.I can see the crows gathering.it's almost time.gather the little ones and teach them the glory that once was because this third world $%^&U ain't it!

Do I hate America? nope.I'd still die for her.
BUT THIS IS NOT AMERICA!


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Magus said:


> Sh1t elects Sh1t to lead it.I'm no right to lifer but $^%%&^%$$$##^$u6784!!! at the stupid motherless bags of excrement running this country!If I believed in god,I'd pray for the bomb/zombie holocaust/super flu/what the hell ever.this country's government is a cancerous agonized thing and needs to die.most of its citizens do too.WE HAVE BECOME ROME IN THE FINAL TEN YEARS!anybody but me see that?you must.you're here.
> 
> Once.I pledged my life to this nation.right or wrong.my nation is dead and has been some time now.I'm over it.I don't know where the F**k I'm at now.I can see the crows gathering.it's almost time.gather the little ones and teach them the glory that once was because this third world $%^&U ain't it!
> 
> ...


Keep your head up. There is still a remnant of America and its folks like you and others on this forum that hold it in their head and hearts. If America is to survive it will be because of folks like you. Its tough, but when you are surrounded, wounded and it looks like your at the end -- thats when you find out what you are truly made of.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Under pressure from farming advocates in rural communities, and following a report by The Daily Caller, the Obama administration withdrew a proposed rule Thursday that would have applied child labor laws to family farms...

http://dailycaller.com/2012/04/26/amid-nationwide-outcry-labor-dept-withdraws-farm-child-labor-rule/

I would watch under the radar for this to come back up under a new name or placed in something else ...


----------



## showmegal (Sep 14, 2011)

Let me tell you that news hit here a month or more ago and the farmers all came to town and had meetings. They are super pissed!


----------



## Autumnvicky (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank God they withdrew that rule. :congrat:


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

TheAnt said:


> Keep your head up. There is still a remnant of America and its folks like you and others on this forum that hold it in their head and hearts. If America is to survive it will be because of folks like you. Its tough, but when you are surrounded, wounded and it looks like your at the end -- thats when you find out what you are truly made of.


Thanks Ant, I honestly needed that this morning. You flat said what has been on my mind and I am sure on the minds of most of us on here as well as Millions of other Americans that refuse to see our Republic die. No backup, no quit, just keep doing what you know in your heart is right and never, never, ever stop loving this Country. We will win it back yet.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

*Andi said:


> Under pressure from farming advocates in rural communities, and following a report by The Daily Caller, the Obama administration withdrew a proposed rule Thursday that would have applied child labor laws to family farms...
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2012/04/26/amid-nationwide-outcry-labor-dept-withdraws-farm-child-labor-rule/
> 
> I would watch under the radar for this to come back up under a new name or placed in something else ...


you know I for one will be keeping an eye out for it...


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

oldvet said:


> Thanks Ant, I honestly needed that this morning. You flat said what has been on my mind and I am sure on the minds of most of us on here as well as Millions of other Americans that refuse to see our Republic die. No backup, no quit, just keep doing what you know in your heart is right and never, never, ever stop loving this Country. We will win it back yet.


You're welcome. You know, it should be obvious to us all (but its not) that if every conservative minded person got out and voted for the conservative side every time there was a chance to vote we would *own* politics. The problem is that there are too many folks who are "fed up" and dont vote or are "too busy" and dont vote. Its sad. They are "too busy" or "too fed up" to see that the freedom that was purchased for them in blood is maintained to be handed to our children. If it is not maintained by our time and interest then it will one day have to be purchased with blood again. Thats the facts and we all should understand that.

So let me turn this to the current political reality. If Romney is the nominee, vote for him. If there is a conservative running for dog catcher, vote for him. From top to bottom and bottom to top. Vote for the conservative and get involved!

I know, Im probably preaching to the choir!


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

TheAnt said:


> You're welcome. You know, it should be obvious to us all (but its not) that if every conservative minded person got out and voted for the conservative side every time there was a chance to vote we would *own* politics. The problem is that there are too many folks who are "fed up" and dont vote or are "too busy" and dont vote. Its sad. They are "too busy" or "too fed up" to see that the freedom that was purchased for them in blood is maintained to be handed to our children. If it is not maintained by our time and interest then it will one day have to be purchased with blood again. Thats the facts and we all should understand that.
> 
> So let me turn this to the current political reality. If Romney is the nominee, vote for him. If there is a conservative running for dog catcher, vote for him. From top to bottom and bottom to top. Vote for the conservative and get involved!
> 
> I know, Im probably preaching to the choir!


As far as I am concerned you are not preaching to the choir because i have been giving who I will vote for quite a bit of thought lately and as much as I would like to see Ron Paul become our next POTUS, I now realize that it ain't gonna happen.

I know I have said in the past that I would only vote for RP, but now I see it as a lost vote that just may help Obama stay in for another four (Cringe, Shudder, and Puke at the thought) so if Romney is the one that will be running on the Republican ticket, then he will get my vote.

Just as you said Ant we need to vote as many liberals out and vote as many "Patriots" in as we can any time we are able to vote.

The only way that I see that we can avoid another "Civil War" in this Country is for "The People" to get out and "Vote the Bottom Feeders Out".


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

oldvet said:


> As far as I am concerned you are not preaching to the choir because i have been giving who I will vote for quite a bit of thought lately and as much as I would like to see Ron Paul become our next POTUS, I now realize that it ain't gonna happen.
> 
> I know I have said in the past that I would only vote for RP, but now I see it as a lost vote that just may help Obama stay in for another four (Cringe, Shudder, and Puke at the thought) so if Romney is the one that will be running on the Republican ticket, then he will get my vote.
> 
> ...


I too would like to see RP as POTUS but if he does not get the nomination and Romney does not have a huge lead in the polls in Arizona I will vote for Romney. I will vote libertarian *if* Romney has a huge lead in the polls in Arizona just as a protest vote. I will also know it wont count for jack.

Back to the OP, RP would never let something like this cross his desk if he were POTUS. Its not within the federal governments constitutional power to regulate employment within state borders.


----------



## Ncognito (Oct 27, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> You know, it should be obvious to us all (but its not) that if every conservative minded person got out and voted for the conservative side every time there was a chance to vote we would *own* politics.


It should be obvious to us all, but it's not, if every freedom loving person got out and voted for the Libertarian side every time there was a chance to vote, we would own politics, freedom, and the right to run our own lives as we see fit without government interference. No more worrying if our kids could help us on our farms or mow the yard, no more worrying if there were drones watching us taking a leak in the backyard, no more TSA grope-a-thons at the airports. We would be able to live a truly free life.



TheAnt said:


> The problem is that there are too many folks who are "fed up" and dont vote or are "too busy" and dont vote. Its sad.


The problem is that there are too many people who are just voting against the other guy. They don't even vote for the best candidate. They just vote against one of two major political parties. That's whats sad.

*Insanity: Doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.
Albert Einstein
* Cool quote and it fits. I'm not sure it can be attributed Einstein though.



oldvet said:


> As far as I am concerned you are not preaching to the choir because i have been giving who I will vote for quite a bit of thought lately and as much as I would like to see Ron Paul become our next POTUS, I now realize that it ain't gonna happen.


He's not preaching to the choir, as far as I'm concerned. Ron Paul, it ain't gonna' happen. It was never gonna' happen, but that ain't the point. The point is, that people that care about the future of this country need to tell the powers that be, we want better candidates. We want candidates that won't wipe their ass with the constitution every chance they get. That goes for Republicans and Democrats.



oldvet said:


> I know I have said in the past that I would only vote for RP, but now I see it as a lost vote that just may help Obama stay in for another four (Cringe, Shudder, and Puke at the thought) so if Romney is the one that will be running on the Republican ticket, then he will get my vote.


I don't see a bit of difference between Obama and Romney. They both make me throw up in my mouth. While I'm not convinced voting even matters any more, I can tell you I won't be voting for either of them. What's the worst that could happen? Look at it this way, if Obama wins another four year term and then suspends free elections, so what? That's what we prep for.



oldvet said:


> Just as you said Ant we need to vote as many liberals out and vote as many "Patriots" in as we can any time we are able to vote.












Wearing a Tom Brady jersey does not a Patriot make.



TheAnt said:


> Back to the OP, RP would never let something like this cross his desk if he were POTUS. Its not within the federal governments constitutional power to regulate employment within state borders.


Are you sure Mitt wouldn't let it cross his desk if he's elected POTUS?


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

IMO this is not about the kids working on farms, it's all about shutting down the family farm. It is hard to dictate over a strong and independent people but easy to dictate over a beaten starving people. I had read about the rural executive order that was talking about gardens, farmers markets, etc. I could be way off base, but I sure think this is just another step to undermine sulf sufficient Americans. But heck, I could be way off, I did just bleach my hair blonde for petes sake, what;s that all about!!!:gaah:


----------



## Autumnvicky (Mar 30, 2012)

TheAnt said:


> You're welcome. You know, it should be obvious to us all (but its not) that if every conservative minded person got out and voted for the conservative side every time there was a chance to vote we would *own* politics. The problem is that there are too many folks who are "fed up" and dont vote or are "too busy" and dont vote. Its sad. They are "too busy" or "too fed up" to see that the freedom that was purchased for them in blood is maintained to be handed to our children. If it is not maintained by our time and interest then it will one day have to be purchased with blood again. Thats the facts and we all should understand that.
> 
> So let me turn this to the current political reality. If Romney is the nominee, vote for him. If there is a conservative running for dog catcher, vote for him. From top to bottom and bottom to top. Vote for the conservative and get involved!
> 
> I know, Im probably preaching to the choir!


It's like putting a pacifier in a crying baby's mouth. We're 'fed up' because voting doesn't seem to help. The mass gets what it wants everytime even if we disagree. It's only an illusion of control to make us stop whining about it because we supposedly participated in the decision-making.


----------

